# PC zum spielen geeignet



## ShiftyCapone (6. Februar 2019)

Hallo liebe Community,

ich hätte mal eine Frage an euch, da ich selber leider ein Anfänger bei dem Thema PC bin. Ich werden in absehbarer Zeit einen gebrauchten PC erhalten, da mein jetziger PC schon sehr viele Jahre auf dem Buckel hat. Dieser hat die folgenden Merkmale.

Prozessor: Inter(R) Core(TM) i7-4790 CPU @ 3,60 GHz
Installierter Arbeitsspeicher (RAM): 12,0 GB 
Systemtyp: 64-Bit
Windows 8.1
Grafikkarte: Intel(R) HD Graphics 4600
Laufwerke: Generic - USB 3.0 CRW . SD USB Device
WDC WD10EZEX.60M2NA0

Reichen euch diese Angaben aus oder braucht ihr weitere Angaben?

Wie gesagt diesen PC würde ich bekommen und bisher habe ich auch lediglich am PC "Büroarbeiten" (Word, Excel, Internet) erledigt und keine Spiele gespielt. Dafür würde mir das Gerät auch vollkommen ausreichen. Ich wollte jetzt mal schauen, ob ich mit dem Gerät auch ein bisschen spielen kann. Ich würde, wenn möglich, FIFA/PES und Football Manager spielen wollen. 

Wie sieht es dabei aus, würde der PC hierfür ausreichen oder ist das ein sinnloses unterfangen?

Bei meiner Recherche ist mir direkt aufgefallen, dass die Grafikkarte nicht ausreichen wird. Könnt ihr mit hierfür Tipps bzw. eine Empfehlung geben, falls die restlichen Komponeten ausreichen würden? Was wäre die mindeste Grafikkarte die ich benötigen würde.

Wäre schön, wenn mir jemand hierbei helfen könnte. Falls noch Angaben fehlen sollten, werde ich diese natürlich gerne nachliefern.

Grüße Shifty


----------



## Spiritogre (6. Februar 2019)

Es ist halt eine in die CPU integrierte Grafikeinheit von Intel und keine richtige Grafikkarte. Damit solltest du den Football Manager spielen können, Fifa / PES jedoch werden nicht wirklich laufen.

Spannend ist jetzt, was für ein Netzteil verbaut ist, wenn es so ein 300 Watt No Name Teil ist, dann könnte das Probleme verursachen, selbst wenn man eine schwache Grafikkarte reinsteckt. 

Wieviel Geld willst du ausgeben? Je höher die Auflösung und je besser du Details in den Spielen darstellen willst, desto mehr Grafikleistung brauchst du. Für ca. 150 Euro bekommst du eine AMD Radeon 560 mit 4GB RAM, damit wärst du theoretisch schon recht gut bedient.


----------



## ShiftyCapone (6. Februar 2019)

Hallo Spiritogre,

vielen Dank für deine schnelle Antwort!

Das Netzteil ist ein HP 300W (Model: D13-300P2A), ich hoffe die Angabe reicht soweit mal aus.

Auf ein Budget habe ich mich bisher nicht festgelegt. In erster Linie ging es mir erst einmal darum, ob der PC überhaupt zum Spielen zu gebrauchen ist bzw. welche Komponeten getauscht werden müssen.

Gruß Shifty


----------



## svd (6. Februar 2019)

Also, eine GTX1050Ti braucht keinen extra Stromstecker, da sollte das Netzteil ausreichend sein. 
Allerdings hat sie ein furchtbar schlechtes Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis. Mit etwa 150€ neu, ist sie, für ihre Leistung, etwa 50€ zu teuer. 
Falls dich das nicht stört, macht die aus deinem Bürorechner einen Spiele-PC für mittlere bis hohe Einstellungen.


----------



## ShiftyCapone (6. Februar 2019)

Ok danke svd. Soweit habe ich das verstanden. Und wie ich aus deiner Antwort heraushöre, ist dieser Vorschlag die einfachste Methode aus dem Bürorechner einen einigermaßen tauglichen Spiele-PC zu machen. Gäbe es zu dieser Variante noch Alternativen? 

Vielen Dank nochmals für eure schnelle und auch für einen Laien verständliche Hilfe!


----------



## DocHN83 (6. Februar 2019)

Alle anderen Varianten werden wohl ein neues Netzteil erfordern.
Eine Rx570 oder gar ein eine Rx580 bieten dir ein Preis-leistungstechnisch deutlich besseres Verhältnis, werden mit dem Netzteil aber nicht auskommen. Da müsstest du dann nochmal ca 50 Euro zu den Kosten der Grafikkarte dazurechnen.
Ist halt die Frage was du dir das alles kosten lassen willst.


----------



## Herbboy (6. Februar 2019)

Also, wenn man bedenkt, dass man für ene X 570 / 580 vermutlich ein neues Netzteil braucht und MÖGLICHERWEISE, da es ein HP-PCs ist, nicht jedes Netzteil geht (manchmal haben die spezielle Stromstecker), wäre eine GTX 1050 Ti durchaus keine schlechte Wahl, da sie auf Full-HD an sich alles an Games darstellen kann. Die ist halt seit 2-3 Jahren nicht günstiger geworden, die RX 570 / 580 aber schon - daher ist die 1050 Ti aus DEM Winkel betrachtet inzwischen zu teuer. Aber wenn man wiederum schaut, wie schwach die günstigeren Karten sind, ist es doch ganz okay, und eine RX 570/580 + neues Netzteil kostet Dich halt eher 200-230€.  

Die BILIGSTE Lösung wäre die 1050 Ti, darunter sind die Grafikkarten so schlecht, dass es rausgeschmissenes Geld wäre, bzw. kaum günstiger, aber mit klaren Nachteilen wie zB die GTX 1050 ohne "Ti", die nur 2GB RAM hat. Es ist halt so, dass "dummerweise" eine RX 570 / 580 für nur 20-30€ mehr gleich ca. 50% Leistung draufsetzen würde. NÖTIG wäre das aber nicht, wenn es nur um PES  / Fifa geht.


----------



## ShiftyCapone (6. Februar 2019)

Ok, vielen Dank für die Infos. Dann denke ich, dass ich auf die GTX 1050 Ti zurückgreifen werde, da diese dann im Gesamtpreis am günstigsten ist und wohl auch am wenigsten Aufwand bedeute.

Nochmals vielen Dank an euch vier für die Hilfe. Ihr habt mir echt geholfen.


----------



## Herbboy (6. Februar 2019)

ShiftyCapone schrieb:


> Ok, vielen Dank für die Infos. Dann denke ich, dass ich auf die GTX 1050 Ti zurückgreifen werde, da diese dann im Gesamtpreis am günstigsten ist und wohl auch am wenigsten Aufwand bedeute.
> 
> Nochmals vielen Dank an euch vier für die Hilfe. Ihr habt mir echt geholfen.


 Schau aber zur Sicherheit mal, ob genug Platz im PC ist und ob der PC auch einen passenden Steckplatz hat, falls es ein "komplett-PC" ist. Außerdem schau mal, welche Anschlüsse Dein Monitor hat. Falls er noch VGA hat: vergiss das. Nimm HDMI oder DVI oder Display-Port, und schau, dass du ein Kabel mitbestellst, falls du keines hast. 

Bei Amazon, fall du da als erstes schaust, sind die 1050 Ti übrigens recht teuer bzw. 1-2 Modelle für 150-160€ exklusiv für Prime-Kunden. Hier wäre ein etablierter Shop, wo eine 1050 Ti günstig ist: https://www.notebooksbilliger.de/inno3d+geforce+gtx+1050+ti+twin+x2+4gb+gddr5+grafikkarte?nbb=45c48c 

oder auch eine GTX 1050 Ti von Asus zum Abholen bei Saturn => https://www.saturn.de/de/product/_a...5-m0na00-2388283.html?rbtc=gei|pf|2388283||||  oder MediaMarkt https://www.mediamarkt.de/de/produc...rus-advanced-4gb-90yv0a75-m0na00-2388283.html  für jeweils 155€ - falls Du einen von beiden in Deiner Nähe hast. Versand 2€ mehr.


----------



## ShiftyCapone (7. Februar 2019)

OK, danke noch für die Hinweise. Ich werde im PC nachschauen ob der Platz reicht. Monitor hat einen HDMI-Anschluss.


----------

